# Frozen yeast starter HELP!



## jhsbaker (9/5/15)

Just pulled my yeast starter from the fridge where it has been chilling. The thing was frozen! I gave it a shake and the ice broke, so I don't think it has gone far below 0 and not for too long. 

Is it safe to use it? If no I need to wait until Monday to get more yeast. 

I have it out warming up now.


----------



## antiphile (9/5/15)

You should still be OK. Allow it to continue warming up to your desired pitching temp naturally (ie. don't use warm water or artificial heating), and swirl it in the container every now and then.


----------



## manticle (9/5/15)

A lot of cells might rupture in the process so while you might have surviving yeast that can ferment a beer, the point of a starter is lost. I'd start again with fresh yeast, try stepping this one up again for another brew if you feel so inclined


----------



## donmateo (9/5/15)

James said:


> Just pulled my yeast starter from the fridge where it has been chilling. The thing was frozen! I gave it a shake and the ice broke, so I don't think it has gone far below 0 and not for too long.
> 
> Is it safe to use it? If no I need to wait until Monday to get more yeast.
> 
> I have it out warming up now.


I wouldn't worry to much....go through with it as best you can...you might be suprised how durable the little organisms are...,,,


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (9/5/15)

I would try making a starter out of it. You have nothing to lose


----------



## jhsbaker (9/5/15)

I made a big starter for 2 batches. I'm thinking of making a 1.5l starter and pitching it tomorrow night. What do you think? Starter would have been 50% more yeast than I needed if all went well


----------



## manticle (9/5/15)

In my opinion, just get new yeast and build this one up for another brew.


----------



## Yob (9/5/15)

If it wasn't frozen solid, if the majority was in liquid and not slushy, I'd be sorely tempted to run another starter with it. Cell walls may rupture as water turns to crystal, if it's mostly not frozen, you 'should' be ok... But ypu need to proof for sure 

YMMV


----------



## jhsbaker (10/5/15)

Made starter this morning. 1st pick after about 45 mins. 2nd pick 30 mins later. Pitch it?


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (10/5/15)

O would build it up first over a few days


----------



## antiphile (10/5/15)

I might have read too much into your first post, but I assumed the wort was ready (or nearly so), when you found the layer of ice over the starter. Hence my first post; I reckon its better to pitch or even underpitch, rather than leave the wort in the FV. So I suggested you pitch it last night.

If thats not the case, I like the other suggestions of rebuilding the starter.


----------



## jhsbaker (10/5/15)

Correct, I brewed yesterday. Both brews are sitting in the fermenter waiting for yeast. In future I'll have some dry yeast as backup. Hopefully the 24 hr wait won't hurt it.


----------



## manticle (10/5/15)

If wort is sitting unprotected and that starter looks active then yes - pitch.


----------



## Danscraftbeer (10/5/15)

James said:


> Correct, I brewed yesterday. Both brews are sitting in the fermenter waiting for yeast. In future I'll have some dry yeast as backup. Hopefully the 24 hr wait won't hurt it.


If its a fermenter with head space then this is how I have failed a couple of brews. Sealed and left overnight and pitched yeast the next day.
The head space of air has (unknowns) that can get a head start without any (chosen yeast) to compete with.
Cross fingers that it all works out.


----------



## jhsbaker (11/5/15)

Pitched yeast at about 3pm yesterday. No signs of infection but time will tell... At 6am this morning both fermenters had a thick krausen.


----------

